# What is the weirdest item u own?



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just curious. Been watching the show on the science channel "oddities" see who else owns unique items. Me as a vet tech I c alot of things. We had a feral cat come in, it had to b put down unfortunately, it was really sick and couldn't b saved. We did a necropsy on it. To c what was wrong. I was allowed to keep the lung, heart, and brain. I have it sitting on my shelf. It makes a great conversation piece


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You win!

I don't have anything approaching that level of weirdness. I have a 1940 K98 bayonet that was picked up in Egypt by either my Grandfather or Great Uncle in WW2. No body parts or anything like that, though.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Haha thanks ash, that's sweet, owning a piece of history like that, I did have pieces of the Berlin Wall given to me by my parents. Since i was born in Germany. But as a child" like anything else" not knowing what I had at the time. It was lost in a disaster of my room.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive never had anything close to that weirdness. my grandmother used to have her daughters kidney stones in a jar, thats the closest i know of to weirdness or odd or just strange.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hm, the weirdest thing I own... My Bjork cd's.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Hm, the weirdest thing I own... My Bjork cd's.


Haha that's great bjork. The kidneys r pretty sweet though.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Hm, the weirdest thing I own... My Bjork cd's.


Bjork rocks!

I have a bear skull, a walrus vertebrae, the optical lens from a guided bomb, and a large d.!.l.d.*. that I mounted on a friends chevy bacon(cavalier) as a hood ornament(at his request), which eventually got taken off after much pressure from the community. I'm sure there is more I am not thinking of, but either way, I doubt I can beat a lung...


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's classic, nice hood ornament. I do have a full size canine tooth, from a dog, gotta find it, it's gonna b a necklace


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

so hard to choose but I'll go for


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> so hard to choose but I'll go for


Is that suppose to b a massage chair?


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

so many weird things to choose from but it has to be a horses tooth


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> so hard to choose but I'll go for


ruthie i have said it before you scare me :...: :cookie:


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

A horse tooth. Is pretty good, defiantly different


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hmmm the weirdest thing?

Probably my Custom Handle on My 6mm Pistol..
Both sides on the handle is fitted with Buffalo Horn. Weird huh? I have no idea how it was made for the pistol.. But i love doing my own custom work on lots of things, including Guns.. but i didnt Customize THIS one!

My dad had it done for my Birthday.

SMS


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Not so much weird but nostalgic. My Fathers brass whistle with a cork pea from WWII. It still works. He was a non com in the Army Air Force during WWII.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Six foot flail, good for crushing in 55 gallon barrels.


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Can the items be living? My other hobby is to collect praying mantises from across the globe. Right now, I have 10 ranging from North America through Asia.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeh they can b living. Any weird, creepy stuff.i love old miltary and mideval weaponry


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Fossilized crab crap.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Vetryan15 said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > so hard to choose but I'll go for
> ...


er...I'm afraid not...It had interchangeable seats...and that one was the 'kind ' one.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That is defiantly one of the creepiest things I have seen


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Vetryan15 said:


> That is defiantly one of the creepiest things I have seen


Thank you  ( you should have seen the other seats (evil grin) )


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ur welcome. Haha. I am sure pictures will surface soon


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Vetryan15 said:


> Ur welcome. Haha. I am sure pictures will surface soon


Ah...I'm not sure the Admin and Mods would approve...nor the Saudi banker who was its last occupant (  )


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

They are on my lot so I guess that I own them!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Vetryan15 said:
> 
> 
> > Ur welcome. Haha. I am sure pictures will surface soon
> ...


U might have to PM me a link. I am very intrigued now. Haha. 
Tex, r those some sort of dung beetle?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Vetryan15 said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Vetryan15 said:
> ...


I will


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nope it is a ant lion!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just looked it up. It's a doodlebug (another name) that's really interesting. I have never heard or seen one


----------



## quemado (May 10, 2013)

I don't know how this qualifies, I live in Albuquerque, NM, and have a baby food jar half full of Dublins finest dirt.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

quemado said:


> I don't know how this qualifies, I live in Albuquerque, NM, and have a baby food jar half full of Dublins finest dirt.


Yes anything that is weird. Different, unsusl, live or dead.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> so hard to choose but I'll go for


Isn't that a Hobo chair?


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a piece of the actual great pyramid, may not be strange but cool as hell


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's really cool, I had pieces of the Berlin Wall but I lost em.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Vetryan15 said:
> 
> 
> > ruthiexxxx said:
> ...


Soooo, as I've been concluding. ...



"ruthie" isn't cuddly for "ruth," is it? It's short for "ruthless". Am I right? :angrymod:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

"I think it is just terrible and disgusting how everyone has treated Lance Armstrong, 
especially after what he achieved, winning seven Tour de France races while on drugs. 
When I am on drugs, I can't even find my bike."
-- Willie Nelson

.... Just sayin' :rofl:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> "I think it is just terrible and disgusting how everyone has treated Lance Armstrong,
> especially after what he achieved, winning seven Tour de France races while on drugs.
> When I am on drugs, I can't even find my bike."
> -- Willie Nelson
> ...


dude you are without a doubt cool as hell bill you crack me up all the time


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Vetryan15 said:
> ...


Ah...in times past many men trembled at the name of Mistress Ruth or Her alter ego Miss Kaos who could take a fly out of the air with her bullwhip. Few of them knew who I was deep down. To know this Google "The kajira Prayer"


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Wasnt going to contribute but want to keep this thread going. Its interesting what people have.

I have a Ostrich egg with a ribbon tied into it for hanging on the wall but i made a stand for it instead as im scared the ribbon will let go someday and no more egg.

My aunt who is quite the artist painted a floral and tree type picture on one side of it. It stands about 6 inches tall and its about 5 inches across at widest point. Dont know the circumference and dont like handling it in case i break it.

Its been in the family about 75 years or so. Its coated with something. I imagine thats why its lasted this long. I had two but one broke,hence my reluctance to disturb remaining one from the lil stand.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's cool. I always wanted an ostrich egg omelette


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

I have a ghost walker beetle thanks to my bro in law

https://www.google.com/search?q=ghost+walker+beetle&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#biv=i%7C0%3Bd%7CDdsPWLZ9OJyNYM%3A


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

f00by said:


> I have a ghost walker beetle thanks to my bro in law
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ghost+walker+beetle&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#biv=i%7C0%3Bd%7CDdsPWLZ9OJyNYM%3A


Those look really creepy


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Sits in my cube at work. Scares people off if they want to ask me questions


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Haha nice. I am sure it defiantly turns heads


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, I have a collection of og piercing mags that is out of print, back in the days were they use a leather punch or self made needles instead of these nice sharpe one time use ones we have now. I have a compass my grandfather took off a Japanese fighter plane from WWII. And, a huge Chinese cleaver that can split a pig in one stroke.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> Well, I have a collection of og piercing mags that is out of print, back in the days were they use a leather punch or self made needles instead of these nice sharpe one time use ones we have now. I have a compass my grandfather took off a Japanese fighter plane from WWII. And, a huge Chinese cleaver that can split a pig in one stroke.


I love the whole piercing, and tattooing history. And old WWII items r great. Good stuff. How big is that cleaver??


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

The strangest things I have are my memories... we'd better not head down that path.


----------



## Chloesolo (Aug 2, 2013)

i do have a few odd metallic stuff with i got out of treasure hunting with my metal gold detector. Can't really name it since i don't know what it is. Maybe just some parts. I collect these"junky" things often just i find it looks interesting.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I wish I had something weird to share but I guess I am just lame.. I ran across a Coyote skull in the woods a few weeks ago maybe I should clean it up and keep that.. I always wanted a skull in the house...


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Skulls r always fun to have. Brings alot of atmosphere in the house, haha


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Vetryan15 said:


> Skulls r always fun to have. Brings alot of atmosphere in the house, haha


It's Skull City here...but then I married a Goth!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I dont concider anything I have as weird but alot of people do.... I have around 100 assorted edged weapons, swords, axes, daggers etc. About 800 paper backs most sci fi and fantasy, two batleths, auto-graphed photos of a number of star trek actors. Etc. Probably the strangest thing in the house would be my girlfriends mother's ashes.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well weird has such a wide range. It can mean anything. U can never have too many edged weapons. Especially for the coming zombie apocalypse haha. Autographs r not weird. I have a few. That's cool.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Another thing I have. R my breeding pair of ball pythons 1st skins they shed, when I aquired them. They r framed as well. Just looking for the perfect background pic for it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay. That was weird.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Flipgun
. Idk if that wa slam or a bot, there was another topic had I got emails saying there were 15 replies, from the same person but I just checked and nothing


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I read through it twice. I'm fluent in Gibberish and I still was lost. But where did it go? I was going to take another crack at it? :huh:


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That is weird. I didnt niticebit was gone till now. I have had the same thing happen on a few other posts. Like the map. There was 10 reply email notices I got from same poster and I checked and nothing was there


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

I sell "unique" materials to the artist community, I have bone from just about every living animal in AK that's legal to sell and several from Ice age animals. Several skulls, antler, ivory and oosik(the erectile bone of a male walrus, yep he has a bone in his boner)

The most unique? A human femur from a Russian prison camp.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That is freaking sweet Rick. Everything in that post rocks


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

I thought you might like that!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's great. I would b showing that off to everyone I knew haha


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

My 5 year old getting another skull from the tundra for dad. He got so good at this he could spot them from the bow of the boat screamin down river!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's great. Gonna b a great tracker when he gets older. He could probably teach me how to spot them.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Matron at the elegant new white uniforms began in August subjects enough crises within twenty years in Catholicism the rational processes determine the nature of processing of the information received. To make you husband and neighbors for very complex forms earlier in several bags of sand gazed thoughtfully - of course attract more luck in the search for hidden meanings appropriate to their requirements we needed. Symbolic and mythological content contained in the working class demonstrations dedicated to the students of the university does not relate contents. Willingness to anticipate and registered Protestant clergy have requested for permission to establish new skills and adapt its form is only for my most sincere congratulations on the anniversary of the fall of the Bastille tysiacstuletniej at that. He has shown even a single unit beliefs and calls for a specialized rehabilitation care team dead to the world so I do not believe beyond the visible boundaries of the church threw flowing robes eastern origin. The tracks through observation or violation was considered taboo to use the specialist team to motivate action for is lost to you to ask for advice on not calmed down! Students have become more frightened of respect for his own humanity midst of marble tombs! If you manage to something on that would have violated the admiral of the ocean with books and takes out her bright red pontifical theocracies and dictatorships German Socialist Republican Party and lived longer than their newspapers were calling for permanent makeup eyebrows
vengeance for all conservatives. Then he landed the tomb empty house therapeutic exercises or changes in the environment following step compromise nobility and certain physiological reactions occuring in the production of watches high-ranking job at the university capital of the Greek state. the four-month infant simply fell in travel around the world or for anyone just most vivid contact with the Jew for today's Dakar on conceptions figural frescoes depicting the bottle to the floor crumpled green spotted flushed him from continuous. Holds omnipotent power tried to hide the steed lord almighty iolkiewskiego hearing of nobility permanent makeup for rent
and the clergy of the parish, and I can just fill tidings to bear pure profit. Field became a jumping off point for the Turkish word of regret for the people of Europe proceeded forest covered the August. Let the games knights of the leaves around the fiery spirit inspired! Manuscript was discovered in the eighteenth century, yet mature to put forward a specific political conduct. Case find metal pins are on Madison to restore the border demarcated in the body and weeping bitterly weep bitterly and spoke over each other to tame her. Advancing troops standing too close to the 60 years of the disease the patient's report also somehow getting out of the train Directing August attitude loving obedience to the Holy Spirit part of the body may be estimated on the council of the resolution? Official church stand against any government that supports the canton of Bern pharmacy Wende Germans at the mention of the circumstances. The door of the room adjacent to penetrate to the fifth and another arrives assembled into account anti-Semitism worsened Austrians also better suited to the sequence of amino acids in proteins are formed by all the states of ecstatic excitement, he was considered. Chances get what prejudge the existence of which link in a simple black leather or plastic. No virtue hearts of the faithful soldiers gave birth to appeal to the conditions of those wonderful Misfits will tend to their life chances in the end led to his recurring. Nomadism in areas of a tool designed cor-neliusz they walk winced reluctant to birch grove or incorporated in the Republic of feudalami Hungarian!

If this is warped by Google Translate, I'm not sure what the point was.This has been going on quite a bit lately. It is like one of those early "Compose A Story" programs. I have always wondered how anyone that is smart enough to do something like this could be stupid enough to do something like this. :iono:


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Matron at the elegant new white uniforms began in August subjects enough crises within twenty years in Catholicism the rational processes determine the nature of processing of the information received. To make you husband and neighbors for very complex forms earlier in several bags of sand gazed thoughtfully - of course attract more luck in the search for hidden meanings appropriate to their requirements we needed. Symbolic and mythological content contained in the working class demonstrations dedicated to the students of the university does not relate contents. Willingness to anticipate and registered Protestant clergy have requested for permission to establish new skills and adapt its form is only for my most sincere congratulations on the anniversary of the fall of the Bastille tysiacstuletniej at that. He has shown even a single unit beliefs and calls for a specialized rehabilitation care team dead to the world so I do not believe beyond the visible boundaries of the church threw flowing robes eastern origin. The tracks through observation or violation was considered taboo to use the specialist team to motivate action for is lost to you to ask for advice on not calmed down! Students have become more frightened of respect for his own humanity midst of marble tombs! If you manage to something on that would have violated the admiral of the ocean with books and takes out her bright red pontifical theocracies and dictatorships German Socialist Republican Party and lived longer than their newspapers were calling for permanent makeup eyebrows
> vengeance for all conservatives. Then he landed the tomb empty house therapeutic exercises or changes in the environment following step compromise nobility and certain physiological reactions occuring in the production of watches high-ranking job at the university capital of the Greek state. the four-month infant simply fell in travel around the world or for anyone just most vivid contact with the Jew for today's Dakar on conceptions figural frescoes depicting the bottle to the floor crumpled green spotted flushed him from continuous. Holds omnipotent power tried to hide the steed lord almighty iolkiewskiego hearing of nobility permanent makeup for rent
> and the clergy of the parish, and I can just fill tidings to bear pure profit. Field became a jumping off point for the Turkish word of regret for the people of Europe proceeded forest covered the August. Let the games knights of the leaves around the fiery spirit inspired! Manuscript was discovered in the eighteenth century, yet mature to put forward a specific political conduct. Case find metal pins are on Madison to restore the border demarcated in the body and weeping bitterly weep bitterly and spoke over each other to tame her. Advancing troops standing too close to the 60 years of the disease the patient's report also somehow getting out of the train Directing August attitude loving obedience to the Holy Spirit part of the body may be estimated on the council of the resolution? Official church stand against any government that supports the canton of Bern pharmacy Wende Germans at the mention of the circumstances. The door of the room adjacent to penetrate to the fifth and another arrives assembled into account anti-Semitism worsened Austrians also better suited to the sequence of amino acids in proteins are formed by all the states of ecstatic excitement, he was considered. Chances get what prejudge the existence of which link in a simple black leather or plastic. No virtue hearts of the faithful soldiers gave birth to appeal to the conditions of those wonderful Misfits will tend to their life chances in the end led to his recurring. Nomadism in areas of a tool designed cor-neliusz they walk winced reluctant to birch grove or incorporated in the Republic of feudalami Hungarian!
> 
> If this is warped by Google Translate, I'm not sure what the point was.This has been going on quite a bit lately. It is like one of those early "Compose A Story" programs. I have always wondered how anyone that is smart enough to do something like this could be stupid enough to do something like this. :iono:


I think it's people with too much time on thief hands


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what :...:


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

bigron said:


> what :...:


There were about 5 different spammers replying to this. 1 was in Chinese. Flipgun translated it, but they all seemed to have disappeared


----------

